# Parappa the Rapper anime?!



## Tonitonichopchop (Feb 8, 2011)

Has anyone seen this anime before? I heard about it a few days ago, and it seems to be interesting. Too bad only 4 episodes are subbed. I tried downloading them, but none of them finished. They all have zero seeds, and most of them stalled at around 90%


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have, it isn't  too good and can be seen on YT raw.


----------



## Multiskin (Feb 10, 2011)

i've saw it somewhere too! i wish i could find the source


----------



## TheViolentOne (Feb 15, 2011)

japanese rap suck...but I'll check it out


----------

